# vpnc missing tun device [solved]

## jgaffney

I've emerge vpnc and configured my vpnc.conf file.

When I try to connect I get this

```
vpnc: can't open /dev/net/tun, check that it is either device char 10 200 or (wi 

th DevFS) a symlink to ../misc/net/tun (not misc/net/tun): No such device

vpnc: can't initialise tunnel interface: No such device

```

I have tried to create the device as suggested in other threads

```

mkdir /dev/net

mknod /dev/net/tun c 10 200

```

How do I get this device to work?Last edited by jgaffney on Fri Jul 14, 2006 12:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Have you got tuntap support in the kernel?

----------

## jgaffney

I would suspect not, but can't seem to find it.

Could you tell where in the kernel that would be?

----------

## UberLord

Device Drivers - > Network - > Universal TUN/TAP

----------

## supermihi

Yeah, I had the same problem and this did the trick.

I was a bit confused since I found "IP: tunneling" in Network Options enabled, I didn't remember the universal TUN/TAP driver. May someone set this to resolved?

----------

